# How long can I keep birds in my freezer?



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Just in case you have a Mallard or two in your freezer taking up space next to the Ice Cream and frozen peas...I get a lot of people wondering how long birds stay good in the freezer and if they can still give them to their taxidermist. The answer is...if you have properly bagged your bird, remembered to wrap the feet in wet towels and have him in a good chest freezer...He's probably good for up to 2 years...Maybe longer, but after that it could effect the end result of your bird. So, make your wife happy and get your birds to your Taxidermist! Your Ice Cream will thank you!


----------

